# Painting



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

Looking for a couple of jobs to do while waiting on builders to get another house ready for me. You won't be disappointed with the work or the price!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been looking for you. PM sent.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We need a good painter on the forum. Hope you get some work.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (6/9/2009)*We need a good painter on the forum. Hope you get some work.




*You got that right.*

*I have a few jobs that he could do. And Ihave some buddy's thatwould always have something going on, andI will pass your name and number to them as well. *

*Look forward to meeting you Jim. *


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim does great work. You want be dissapointed.


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the pm's


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

Looking for a few more jobs, builder is taking his time! Will do 1 room or entire house. Also do sheetrock repairs, texturing of walls or ceilings, repairing wood rot, etc.

Give me a call!!


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey there, I have an elevator shaft that needs finished out. Underwater scene wallpaper in between 2 levels, blue paint around the edges and a couple of pieces of trim at the bottom of 2 of the landing doors. May be some mud work but not much. Let me know if interested. Wallpaper onsite so job is ready to start with the exception of some blue paint and 1 piece of trim.

Shelton


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

I'llpay areferral fee of !0% of the total price of the job to any member who refers someone to me & I get the work. For any PFF member who needs work done, I'll give the 10% discount.


----------

